# General Tax Estimate



## fastprius (Apr 7, 2017)

Greetings fellow drivers. I work full-time at my regular job and make about 38,000 a year. I drive for uber on the side and project I will earn about 20,000 at the end of this year. I know there are many variables here, but how much should I expect to pay in taxes if I earn 20,000 from Uber roughly? I'm guessing 1000 dollars but that might be too low.

Thanks for reading guys.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

fastprius said:


> Greetings fellow drivers. I work full-time at my regular job and make about 38,000 a year. I drive for uber on the side and project I will earn about 20,000 at the end of this year. I know there are many variables here, but how much should I expect to pay in taxes if I earn 20,000 from Uber roughly? I'm guessing 1000 dollars but that might be too low.
> 
> Thanks for reading guys.


Way too little info for an estimate.
1) what are your operating expenses?
2) on your W-2 what is your filing status?
3) how much is withheld on your W-2 income?
4) did you pay any QET?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Would need a lot more info! If you want to just talk about the "business" income from Uber you have to at least give us your business mileage from your mileage log.


----------



## fastprius (Apr 7, 2017)

I am the head of household and have 1 dependent.
Federal income tax withheld is 3523, and social security withheld is 2289
I didn't pay QET
As for operating expenses, I don't have enough experience to know.

I don't log my miles because I thought Uber keeps track of that.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

$4,000 at least.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

fastprius said:


> I am the head of household and have 1 dependent.
> Federal income tax withheld is 3523, and social security withheld is 2289
> I didn't pay QET
> As for operating expenses, I don't have enough experience to know.
> ...


If you don't have other deductions like EIC or mortgage interest then you'll pay allot unless you plan on driving about 40k miles to make that $20k with Uber. It seems that you're kind of light on your Fed withholding.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

You're missing a major deductible business expense if you don't track ALL your mileage, including dead miles. IRS says you need a contemporaneous mileage log. It's probably the most important thing you need to do tax wise, doing rideshare.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

No Mileage Logs = you're screwed
I think a hand written log is best (i use cheap small notebooks I get at the $1 store , you get 6 for a buck. Each one I label for that month and each shift I write my start mileage when I leave my house and my end mileage when I turn the app off )

If you want super simple you can download Hurdlr (I use this also but don't keep good enough track of it) this app is free and it will log your mileage whenever your phone connects to your cars Bluetooth or if you don't have Bluetooth you can set it up to record when you're traveling over 10mph again I still think a hand written log is the best way to go and then put it in a spread sheet

You need to think of Uber as you running your own small business, I have a spreadsheet that I keep track of mileage , hours , all expenses and I can calculate my earnings down to the following

Avg Net Earning Per Ride
Avg Net Earning Per Mile
Avg Net Earning Per Hour

Another thing I recommend doing is putting 10-20% of your earnings in a savings account this is great for unexpected repairs you might have to do , but also has a nice nest at the end of the year for taxes. I ended up only owing about 2% of my Gross Earnings so the rest was just extra . I tried to put 15% away every week but sometimes it didn't work out I still had more then enough to pay my Tax guy , pay my taxes and book a nice vacation for the wife and I


----------

